# Slovak: dry cow



## monalisa!

I found _dojná. dojčiaca, dojacia_ krava , that translate_ milk cow_.
Which is more correct, and which is more suitable to be used in the negative: nedojná krava?


----------



## Azori

monalisa! said:


> I found _dojná. dojčiaca, dojacia_ krava , that translate_ milk cow_.
> Which is more correct


*dojná krava* and *dojnica*


> and which is more suitable to be used in the negative: nedojná krava?


I'm not sure if there's a term for it.


----------



## bibax

dry cow = *krava stojaca na sucho*, nedojaca krava;


----------



## monalisa!

Thanks a lot , bibax


----------



## bibax

Nejsem si jist tvarem _nedojaca_. Možná je správně _nedojacia_?


----------



## Azori

bibax said:


> Nejsem si jist tvarem _nedojaca_. Možná je správně _nedojacia_?


Google gives very few results for "nedojacia".


----------



## vianie

> Nejsem si jist tvarem nedojaca. Možná je správně nedojacia?


Vďaka tomu *j* v strede slova mi lepšie znie *nedojaca*, ale spisovný tvar je podľa mňa *nedojacia*. Jediný problém je v tom, že je to relatívne veľmi málo používané slovo, takže s úplnou istotou to netvrdím.



> Google gives very few results for "nedojacia".


I would not say. Results for dojaca are hugely influenced by various foreign sites. See the results for dojacia, dojacie, dojaciu. The prefix *ne-* does not change anything.


----------



## monalisa!

Is there a rule to establish when the feminine o a -ci adjective becomes -ca or -cia ?, 

it is odd to note that _dojčiaca_ https://www.google.it/webhp?source=...cp.r_qf.&fp=6545c21636c82374&biw=1241&bih=560 is the form used by official goverment documents. Does it mean anything to you ?
Could it be :
_dojčiacia_  (dojacia)  who gives milk
_dojčiaca_ (dojaca)    who is in the_ wet_ condition (nurse, mother, cow) ?


----------



## Azori

monalisa! said:


> it is odd to note that _dojčiaca_ https://www.google.it/webhp?source=...cp.r_qf.&fp=6545c21636c82374&biw=1241&bih=560 is the form used by official goverment documents. Does it mean anything to you ?


I see a lot of misspelled words there.


----------



## Apollodoros

I am not a farmer so I don't know if I'm completely correct here, but there is a Slovak term for a cow that has not yet been pregnant and therefore does not give milk. Such a cow is called *jalovica*. It would derive from the adjective _jalový_ with the meaning of _infertile, barren, vain_. I see that Google has heifer for jalovica. Heifer though according to WR means simply young cow, whereas Slovak jalovica specifically means a cow that has yet not been pregnant.


----------



## monalisa!

Apollodoros said:


> Slovak jalovica specifically means a cow that has yet not been pregnant.


Yes, jalovica has never been_ dojná.
_I suppose that the most precise term is: _krava stojaca na sucho,
it gives a very clear picture. _The point is whether the better form is_: dojac* i *a_


----------



## Azori

vianie said:


> I would not say. Results for dojaca are hugely influenced by various foreign sites. See the results for dojacia, dojacie, dojaciu. The prefix *ne-* does not change anything.


Okrem toho že sú výsledky ovplyvnené cudzími stránkami ešte sú aj úplne bezpredmetné kvôli tomu že ste pri vyhľadávaní slová nedali do úvodzoviek - ako napr. _"dojacia"_ namiesto _dojacia_. Vyhľadávanie s _dojacia_ zahrnie aj podobné slová - v iných tvaroch - _dojacie,_ _dojaciu_ ap. Obmedziť cudzie stránky je možné vyhľadávaním len na stránkach v slovenčine, prípadne zo Slovenska (vybratím príslušnej možnosti v ponuke "Vyhľadávacie nástroje").


----------



## vianie

Ďakujem, Azori. Nestaral som sa, nevedel som.


----------



## Azori

vianie said:


> Ďakujem, Azori. Nestaral som sa, nevedel som.


Beriem na vedomie. 


monalisa! said:


> Could it be :
> _dojčiacia_  (dojacia)  who gives milk
> _dojčiaca_ (dojaca)    who is in the_ wet_ condition (nurse, mother, cow) ?


The form _dojčiacia_ does exist? Anyway, _dojčiaca_ isn't the same as _dojaca / dojacia_. As for the verbs:
_dojiť_ = 1. to milk, to be milking 2. to give milk
_dojčiť_ = to breast-feed, to give suck; _dojčiaca_ = who breast-feeds


----------



## helenadea

Povedala by som, že je lepšie povedať: krava ktorá nedáva mlieko


----------



## Azori

http://www.agroporadenstvo.sk/zv/hd/chovhd06.htm

Vyzerá to tak, že kravy sa delia na:

- kravy produkčné
- kravy v období státia na sucho
- kravy v období telenia
- vysokoteľné jalovice


----------



## monalisa!

So, 
_dojac[ia] _= that gives milk, wet
_dojciacia _= that is giving milk to her calf.

Your link shows that _"such_á_ krava" _is an existing term, can we take it as the best? better than _stojaca na sucho_?


----------



## Azori

monalisa! said:


> _dojac[ia] _= that gives milk, wet


dojaca / dojná = that gives milk; dojacia = related to giving milk / milking, e.g. dojacia technika, dojací stroj. The verb dojiť and words related to it are used only when speaking about animals.





> _dojciacia _= that is giving milk to her calf.


dojčiaca = that breast-feeds / that is giving milk to her calf. I've never heard "dojčiacia". I doubt it's used. It's quite difficult to pronounce.





> Your link shows that _"such_á_ krava" _is an existing term, can we take it as the best? better than _stojaca na sucho_?


I think "stojaca na sucho" is better.


----------



## monalisa!

Azori said:


> dojčiaca = that breast-feeds / that is giving milk to her calf. I've never heard "dojčiacia". I doubt it's used. It's quite difficult to pronounce.I think "stojaca na sucho" is better.


it is used for women
https://www.google.it/search?q=doj%C4%8Diacia+podprsenka&hl=it&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=HKSYUZTtCISn4ASurICwDA&ved=0CDIQsAQ&biw=1241&bih=560
and animals
https://www.google.it/webhp?source=...cp.r_qf.&fp=a27710d65393e257&biw=1241&bih=593


----------



## Azori

monalisa! said:


> it is used for women
> https://www.google.it/search?q=dojč...tCISn4ASurICwDA&ved=0CDIQsAQ&biw=1241&bih=560
> and animals
> https://www.google.it/webhp?source=...cp.r_qf.&fp=a27710d65393e257&biw=1241&bih=593


Did I say it isn't? But "dojčiacia" is nonsense, imo. _Dojiť_, with the meaning "to milk" or "to give milk" is used only with animals. It can be also used with people meaning "to exploit".


----------

